# Best Surf Fishing in SC



## wolfgang

I've been fishing Ocracoke, NC for several years now, but would like to find some good places closer to home. Is there anywhere on the SC coast that can approximate that Outer Banks experience? From reading some other posts it doesn't look like there are any beaches in SC that allow 4WD access? But does anyone know of some good places for surf fishing that have at least reasonably close access to the beach. I prefer to surf fish (don't care much for piers), but I've also heard that the jetties at Murrells Inlet are a hot spot? Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Too Busy

I don't know where close to home is, but we've been enjoying good surf fishing in the Charleston area. Nothing like Ocracoke, but still good.
Good beach access at Sullivan's Island, Folly Beach, Edisto Beach


----------



## Fireline20

wolfgang said:


> I've been fishing Ocracoke, NC for several years now, but would like to find some good places closer to home. Is there anywhere on the SC coast that can approximate that Outer Banks experience? From reading some other posts it doesn't look like there are any beaches in SC that allow 4WD access? But does anyone know of some good places for surf fishing that have at least reasonably close access to the beach. I prefer to surf fish (don't care much for piers), but I've also heard that the jetties at Murrells Inlet are a hot spot? Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


Dude;

You need to check out NC's Ft Fisher Recreation Area, just south of Wilmington in NC. They have a 8.5 mile stretch of beach with no development and you can drive ON the beach if you have a 4x4. It is a point of land about 500 yards wide and on one side is the Ocean and on the other is t he Cape Fear River.

You can catch the big reds, blues, pomps and trout in the same manner as Hatteras. The runs generally are about 2-3 weeks behind Hatteras and the reds, blues, spots and trout are beginning to really turn on.

You will need a NC Coastal out of State Licence and the cost to drive on the beach is $10 per day or $40 for a yearly permit


----------



## bluefish1928

go to fort fisher,nc


----------



## wolfgang

Thanks for the info! I really appreciate it. By the way, "home" is Clover, SC. That's in the vicinity of Rock Hill in case you're wondering. From here I can get to just about anywhere on the coast of SC within 3.5 to 4.5 hours. Ocracoke's about a 9 hour trip. That's why I'm looking for something somewhat closer to home. What kind of fish can I expect to catch this time of year around Edisto, Folly and Sullivan's?


----------



## wolfgang

Thanks for the info on Ft Fisher. We will definitely give it a try. Probably not quite as close as some of the SC spots mentioned, but it sounds like it would be worth the extra effort...and it's a whole lot closer than Ocracoke. And 4X4 access is a big plus. Just a couple more questions...are the baitfish there this time of year and close enough in for a cast net? any good bait shops in the area you'd recommend?


----------



## bluefish1928

i only gone to fort fisher once and went there simply as vacation, but the peopel on the nc regional forms are very familar with fort fisher and should be able to easily give you some advice. cast net is definatley reccomeded for anywhere especilly the surf where live bait may be present one day and absent another.


----------



## Too Busy

There's a good bait and tackle within a 1/2 mile of the turnoff and they have free air for when you come off the beach
Check out the NC section. lots of mullet in the surf. lot's of blues being caught
If you're down that way the north end of Carolina beach has 4x4 access too. I think each place has a permit fee of around $10 a day. Both were free "way back when" I used to spend a lot of time down there.


----------



## scsurffisher

wolfgang said:


> Thanks for the info! I really appreciate it. By the way, "home" is Clover, SC. That's in the vicinity of Rock Hill in case you're wondering. From here I can get to just about anywhere on the coast of SC within 3.5 to 4.5 hours. Ocracoke's about a 9 hour trip. That's why I'm looking for something somewhat closer to home. What kind of fish can I expect to catch this time of year around Edisto, Folly and Sullivan's?


Just got back from a trip to Edisto - NOTHING!  Usually have pretty good luck there. Don't know what was going on, but no one was catching anything. I haven't given up on the area though. You can usually always depend on small sharks, whiting and blues. The wife got a nice 31" drum in September last year at Edisto.


----------



## chumrunner

I'm going to Edisto next weekend. Hope the bite improves some. What area do you usually fish? I've been fishing off the point previously and wondered if that would be the best place for drum or blues this time of year.


----------

